# Save money by eating in-season April May



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Save money by eating in-season

Looking for less expensive produce? This month, search for good deals on these items:

▪ Apricots
▪ Asparagus
▪ Bananas
▪ Beets
▪ Broccoli
▪ Cabbage
▪ Green Beans
▪ Honeydew Melon
▪ Lettuce
▪ Mangos
▪ Mushrooms
▪ Onions and Leeks
▪ Peas
▪ Pineapple
▪ Radishes
▪ Rhubarb
▪ Spinach
▪ Strawberries


----------

